# Do you judge people on old threads (2010 or before) or posts?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you, or do you accept that people grow up and mature, change their minds about things, learn more about themselves, life and others etc?

Or do you tend to hold things against people once it's posted on the internet?


There was a post on the ENFP board that sounded like it was aimed at me about something I wrote in 2010. It seems unfair because it was so long ago, and the thread has been closed now.

If I'm like that towards people, its because I didn't check the dates, or have noticed the person hasn't changed much since that post.

I'd like to think I have grown up a little in the 2-3 years I've been a member of this site!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't judge anyone on old posts because I wouldn't want to be judged on anything I've posted on the internet even a year ago. I feel like I'm constantly mentally and emotionally evolving, so my past thought process and emotional state may not bare any resemblance to the present.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope people don't do this. :shocked:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't judge people in general. They reveal their true colors sooner or later. I give everyone a chance. As others have already said, I'd want them to do the same for me.


----------



## Lime (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, I do  Somewhat at least. I try to be nonjudgmental, but fact is, that I just can't help myself to think "Oh, so he/she was like that before!" But I accept that people can change, and I wouldn't hold old posts against them. That would be a bit childish.... but I will still think about it. For example if I read someone's past post and it's racist, nazi or fundamentalist (because I've had some bad experience with them..) or if I strongly disagree with his/her opinion, I'll be more suspicious/ not trust them immediately even if they changed. Nah, actually, I wouldn't even realize if two posts had the same author. So don't worry!


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

If all I have of you is a post in 2010, or 2000, or 1980, I'll judge you based on that post. This isn't to say you haven't changed. You could have changed and now are the 180 degree opposite. If that's the case I'd welcome the record to be corrected. But until it's corrected with new evidence the record remains the old evidence.

Three years ago you told me you didn't like mushrooms! Since that day whenever I've ordered a pizza I've made sure there are no mushrooms on it! You're telling me for the last year you've liked mushrooms, and that for the last year we could have been enjoying our pizza with mushrooms!?! (Or, the opposite.)


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I certainly hope y'all don't. There are so many things I've said in old threads that I now wish I hadn't said, or at least no longer agree with.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Nope. I mean, especially if people only just start posting and stuff, then they might change over the past couple of years. I know if I looked back at my posts a few years ago on a different forum I'd be quite embarrassed with my posts, but it's not really something to judge others on. People change over years and it's clear that their posts now may not look the same as they did back then. So yeah, no I wouldn't judge.


----------



## Breath (Nov 21, 2012)

...I hope people don't. We can change so much in so little time.
I don't judge the person, but I can judge the content of the post - I can think _"Oh, he wrote something so superficial"_, not _"Oh, he is so superficial"_. And I cannot do in another way, since I never remember who wrote what.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

No unless that person has a reputation, I don't think its my business or job to place certain high standards on people in that context, everyone or many people im sure are maybe embarrassed by old posts and its just not fair to place that sort of judgement on someone unless like I said, they have a pretty shitty rep and like stirring drama. People do actually make some significant changes as a result of what they have learnt here, people progress.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes. But mostly becuase I usually don't check/remember the dates. No, its better to have something recent for your judgement to be based on.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

sadly I have trouble believing that someone has ~changed for the better~ but I try to give them a chance. Its just that in the back of my mind I'm waiting for them to screw up again :laughing:

And this is for both online and real life. Less serious online, though.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Mostly just myself when I look back at old posts (or journal entries for that matter). "Wow, that was a stupid thing to say" etc.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't be bothered enough to go look it up.


----------

